
What Does It Take To Get A Job At Google? (Infographic) - az
http://www.googletutor.com/google-job-infographic/
======
larsberg
Some feedback on this graphic's data:

At least at Microsoft, my recruiters told me that a _huge_ portion of the
resumes submitted were from people who submitted either every day or multiple
times a day. There's a "zeroth" reviewer that is a computer that determines
and processes duplicates. I'd assume Google has the same problem and a similar
solution (or else they hire a _lot_ of recruiters).

I don't think this graphic's "25% increase" number accounts for attrition. I
would expect Google's total attrition number (bad+good) to swing between 5-10%
year to year.

Would people please stop quoting salary numbers as if that's the major portion
of compensation at these kinds of companies? The reason it's hard to leave
places like MSFT/Google/Amazon isn't the salary; you can get that anywhere.
It's the N-year vesting stock grants. Once you've been there for N years, you
have a full set rolling and vesting each year, with the number increasing
every year. As you pass N years, you typically go from 100% of your salary in
additional stock-grant income to some moderate integer multiple. Not counting
bonuses. It's getting people to leave behind many hundred thousand dollars of
pending grants that's tough, not matching the salaries.

~~~
endtime
BTW, the most recent figure I heard (from a reliable source) is that Google
actually gets _two_ million resumes per year. I don't know how many are dupes.

------
brown9-2
Predictably those "crazy Google interview questions" sound like bullshit.

And displaying top salaries as a pie chart is confusingly meaningless.

~~~
raldi
As a Google interviewer (and not-so-long-ago interviewee), I can assure you
that the graphic's examples of interview questions are indeed 100% bullshit.

~~~
basugasubaku
A few of those are from the 2003 book "How Would You Move Mount Fuji?" which
is about Microsoft interviews. They are part of Silicon Valley/Seattle lore,
but likely no longer used.

------
dbz
Those are the top ten salaries. Getting a job at Google probably isn't for one
of those jobs. It would have been nice to see data on salaries that entry
level engineers get etc.

~~~
kevinburke
New college graduate engineers get about $100k base pay (it was in the NYT
around January).

Out of college I was hired as an Associate (not currently in the role) and
making about $50k base, plus a 3k signing bonus and roughly 3.5k in stock
grants per year.

------
Periodic
The size of Google makes me very skeptical about working there, despite
getting called by recruiters fairly regularly. I feel drawn to a more informal
startup or academic atmosphere. My experience with large companies is that the
number of meetings and cover-your-ass behavior that goes on increases greatly
as the company size grows.

Can anyone who has seen Google grow comment on culture shift over the years?

~~~
endtime
I had a summer internship with Microsoft in 2009, then worked on a startup,
and recently joined Google NY. So I can't talk about Google changing over
time, but I do have some baselines to which to compare it. IMO it's somewhere
between the two, but feels more like a startup than like Microsoft (which I
liked, fwiw). I have a lot of the freedom in my work that I'd have at a
startup. I have a broadly defined problem and can decide how best to try and
solve it. I do happen to be on a relatively new and small team, which could be
a factor. I took a couple days this week to add a feature to a popular
internal app, because I wanted the feature to exist...didn't ask anyone (other
than the guy who owns the app), just did it.

I don't think I've been at Google long enough to evaluate how much politicking
there is, but I don't seem to have many meetings and as far as I can tell
people are happy with me just for being productive.

If I were you, I'd interview at Google and, if you get an offer, request to be
on a team which is more academic in nature...e.g. ask to be on an AI/ML/NLP
team rather than an infrastructure team.

~~~
gms
How do people track your work, if at all? Daily status meetings? Weekly status
meetings?

~~~
endtime
I have a short weekly update with 3-4 other people, just so we know what each
other are doing.

------
jdefarge
There are some traits that can be easily observed on Googlers and Xooglers.
Particularly, if you meet at least two of the requirements below then they are
definitely going to screen your resume more carefully:

1\. Holds a BS/MSc/PhD from a famous US university (Stanford, Yale, Berkeley,
etc) or a PhD in a known university.

2\. Has publications or is a well renowned CS researcher/professor/veteran
(including famous progr. lang. gurus)

3\. Is/was the committer of a famous open source software

4\. Has invented algorithms or data structures or programming language

5\. Has worked on a major company like Microsoft, Oracle, or Intel;

6\. Has been the finalist of programming competitions like ACM, TopCoder, etc.

------
gms
These infographics are so noisy. They only make things hard to understand.

------
mynameishere
29 interviews in the past? I would hope the first interviewer would state in
precise terms how many options I would be getting.

------
nullsub
that pie chart made my eyes barf

------
jdp23
Hey look it's all white guys ... How inclusive!

~~~
Calamitous
I think that this might well be the most idiotic comment I've ever read on
Hacker News.

~~~
ghotli
A sign of the times

